# Bike computer for long distance route?



## Proto (25 Feb 2020)

Anyone care to recommend a GPS device that offers turn by turn routing for long distance (~4500km) riding? The 

I have a Hammerhead Karoo, which works well, but is limited on how many regions can be stored, and the likely route, crossing multiple countries would require deletion of some maps and downloading new ones during the ride, hardly ideal.

What do others, more experienced, use?


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2020)

You can do it with the Wahoo Bolt and Roam but in sections. I doubt if it would take the whole 4500km in on hit. I have done 300km sections without any trouble and it transfers over quickly.


----------



## Proto (25 Feb 2020)

I'll ask it another way. What would you use to ride the Transcontinental Race? Asking for a friend!


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2020)

Wahoo Bolt. Just asked some of the TCR guys 😁 A Bolt will take the entire 4500km course without any problem. 

But somecof the guys do break it down to 300 - 400 km sections. 

One guy loaded 25000km route and it loaded. However he did not ride and record it. 😁


----------



## si_c (25 Feb 2020)

Most GPS devices are going to have limitations given a route of that length. You will need to split the route down into smaller sections - say each day's ride.

The best GPS to use will be one with which you are most familiar and able to understand the quirks. Personally I would go with a Garmin device or the Wahoo Elemnt Roam as they have built in maps on the unit rather than relying on downloading maps from other sources.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Feb 2020)

A Garmin 1030 with the piggy back battery would be my shout.


----------

